# O2 sensor in Blue bird DET *help



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Okay, recently i've hooked up an autometer AF gauge. My car still has the original 1.6l engine harness in it which requires just a single wire o2 sensor to the ecu. Now, for those of you that have a Blue bird motor, what O2 sensor are you running, and where did you get it. I require a non heated o2. I can't find one that fits. I've tried the 1.6L o2, i've tried other various 2.0L o2's. I can't find one that fits! They are all too small or too big with the adapter in the manifold. The o2 adapter on the manifold can be taken off with a 32mm socket. Either way i go, with the adapter on, or off, I can't get an o2 to fit. The o2 that was in the motor was heated, and i can't run that. I've already tried. I hooked it up to ground and a constant 12v charge, and nothin doin. It still doesn't read. I've checked, and re-checked all the wires for continuity, and its all fine like that. The meter has power and reads 1 bar rich. It never climbs. Hopefully i'll figure it out before anyone responds, but that is unlikely. Any help is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

If it was my money, I would get my hands on a SR20 engine harness, make the necessary mods to fit the BB and then take the O2 bung from a USDM exhaust manifold and use the USDM O2 sensor.

What kind of AF gauge are you using? If it is the Greddy, you know that it comes with it's own wideband. When I install these, I weld a seperate bung into the downpipe. If not, you can either splice into your existing o2 sensor, or buy another one and follow the welding procedure.

This is the procedure that I follow everytime I do this swap. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RASport said:


> *If it was my money, I would get my hands on a SR20 engine harness, make the necessary mods to fit the BB and then take the O2 bung from a USDM exhaust manifold and use the USDM O2 sensor.*


wow, I didn't even think of doing that. I'm definently going to consider doing that in the long run. There is so much crap wiring done on this car its not even funny. But as far as wiring the stuff up, what I ended up doing to get things running correctly, was get an o2 bung welded in the downpipe, with a single wire O2 running directly to the meter. Its an autometer gauge. After I figured out that the wire thats supposed to read the o2 is completel b.s. I just said the hell with it and wired it directly to the gauge bypassing the ecu wire alltogether. Sure, I'm still throwin codes for it, but at least I know what I'm running. The car runs fine without having the ecu read the o2, so i'm not too worried about it for now. I'm actually alot more worried about when I actually hook it up, because its never been hooked up. Probably just reset the ecu, and things would be better. Thanks for your response. It truly enlightened me. I thought this thread was dead?!? 

thanks.


----------

